# Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter...



## Jumpmaster (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello, everyone...

I think I posted pics of my dune buggy on here before...I'm getting it running and bought a nice, Hurst billet aluminum shift knob for it. Problem is, I need an adapter to go from the shifter to the shift knob.

I tried getting the Hurst T-handle, but the adapters in there don't fit...they're metric, but the shifter appears to be fine-thread and the aluminum adapters are course-thread. I am going to find out the correct thread size for the shifter. I know the knob itself is currently 16mm x 1.50, so I'd need a reducer from that to the shifter.

If you think you might be able to help me out, please let me know...willing to pay a reasonable price for this -- if it turns out to be too expensive I'll probably just use the stock shift knob and return the other one. I wouldn't think it would be too labor-intensive. Heck, if you could get all-thread in 16mm x 1.50, it'd probably just take a couple of minutes to tap it for the shifter threads.

BTW, the reason I need the metal adapter is because it only came with the plastic caps and set screws. It wasn't secure on there at all that way.

Thanks for any help as always! Please pm me with info or if you think you can do this...

Edit: ok, I checked and the shifter is 3/8 x 24...so I'll need to reduce from 16mm x 1.5 to that...still needing the adapter...
JM-99


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow...62 views and not one person can make this??? If someone can tell me where to buy 16mm x 1.50 allthread, I will tap it myself...might be slightly off-center, but I don't care anymore at this point.

I already checked Mcmaster but didn't see it there...

Thanks.

JM-99


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 8, 2005)

Well I was one of the folk that read your post.
And , like others, probably could do the job with one hand tide behind my back. However I suspect that the reason no one has jumped in to help is that although it sounds simple, I can assure you that taking on such a job with the info provided is
a communication disaster waiting to happen.
Friends one minute , enemies the next.
So the easy thing is not to respond.

Now to be helpful.
If you want this done, you will have to post a detailed drawing. It does not have to be prefect but you need to put pencil to paper and then post a JPEG.

We will need the dimensions required, both thread sizes shown, depth of threads, overall length etc, etc, and the material you want to use. You make these decisions, not me.
And then we know what is expected. Now if you get the part and it does not work , but the part was made to your specs......tough.

But you do your due diligence, and the part you will receive will fit and meet your expectations.

For example. Will the present hole in the shifter allow enough wall thickness for the adapter?
Maybe the hurst shifter will need to be bored out first.
I don't know.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok...it's really not as complicated as all that. Take a small (about 8mm long) piece of allthread (in 16mm x 1.50 pitch) and tap it out with 3/8" x 24 threads. Aluminum would be fine...that's what the other adapters were.

I'll see if I can pull a copy of ACad out of my rear end and post detailed, elaborate pictures.

I really just need a source for 16mm x 1.50 allthread. If I knew it was going to be rocket science, I'd have just tried finding some allthread and tapping it myself all along. Geez, I don't even care if it's precisely centered as long as it's close.

Thanks...you know what -- nevermind. If anyone has any source for 16mm x 1.5 allthread, please let me know. I had no idea one could make such a simple thing so complicated.

JM-99


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey jumpmaster, you have to give us a break. You posted a pretty sketchy request for custom work. I made the same decision as Anglepoise for the same reasons. There was not enough information to even check if I had the right taps. 

While addressed to jumpmaster, this is a general message to help people who are asking for help creating things.

It is necessary, if you want us to consider helping, for you to take the time to make appropriate measurements and throw together a sketch of what you want. It should include:

The size and pitch for threads you wanted cut.
Thich part was male, and which was female.
Exact length of any of the dimensions.
Any critical angles.

Reading your final post it's now apparent you want a threaded sleeve, M16x1.5 outside and 3/8 x 24 inside, and 8mm long. It's to be drilled and tapped the full length. The same information would have been conveyed with a quick sketch created in Microsoft paint or Gimp with the desired dimensions. 

Some folks have a hard time phrasing the task correctly, so a picture will often convey the information quicker. A picture is also helpful for supplementing the description.

I don't have a source for M16x1.5 all thread, but google probably has some sources. You may find it easier and/or quicker to run down to your local Ace Hardware and buy a 1 inch bolt, possibly aneal it, and then drill and tap it.


Daniel


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*
I don't have a source for M16x1.5 all thread, but google probably has some sources. You may find it easier and/or quicker to run down to your local Ace Hardware and buy a 1 inch bolt, possibly aneal it, and then drill and tap it.

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, well I'd already checked on google for the allthread -- everywhere that seems to have this stuff is out of the country. Imagine that. I tried McMaster-Carr too with no luck...maybe I missed it...they usually have everything.

I just figured with all the machining capability on here that someone would have an easier time tapping/threading this than I would. I don't have those toys -- yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

It doesn't need to be too precise, of course...that's why I'm thinking now if I can just get the right threads on the outside of something, I'll try and tap it to fit the shifter.

Thanks.

JM-99


----------



## Silviron (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

Why don't you just get some filled epoxy PUTTY mix it up, stick a wad of it in the hole and shove it on the shaft?

If you need to easily be able to remove it, coat the top part of the shaft with some anti-seize compound.

Or, nearly as easily, fill the hole with epoxy putty, or just regular J-B weld, let it set, then drill and tap it. (If using regular J-B Weld, I'd bake it in the oven at about 150-200 degreed F for a few hours)

What is with the attitude anyway? You ask for a favor and when it isn't isn't immediately placed in your hand you come off like those that could and would help you are hindering you..... 

If that is not the case, I apologize in advance, but that is how your later posts read to me.

I read your first post soon after it was posted, but didn't see any point in commenting until you posted the promised more detailed information... and just adding the new information as an edit to the first post wouldn't "Bump" it..... So I and the other guys that read it wouldn't know that you had provided the additional info.


----------



## wasabe64 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

If you only need a 8mm length of M16x1.5, wouldn't it be simpler to cut down a metric bolt? The metal's a little tougher, but it would be easier to source than metric allthread.

Silviron's epoxy solution is a good quick alternative. Some epoxies are made to be drilled and tapped, and are great for joints that are not stressed or heavily loaded.


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

If you don't want to tap it, you can make it even easier. You can buy threaded couplers for under a buck at the hardware store. It's like a long hex nut, with a hole all the way through.

You should be able to get one with 3/8 x 24 internal threads that you can epoxy into the shifter knob. No drilling, no tapping. Just let it set 24 hours before use.

JBWELD $4.95
Coupler $.99

Good luck

Daniel


----------



## PEU (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

JBWELD $4.95
Coupler $.99

doing it yourself: priceless /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Pablo


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

Hmmm...I have been on CPF for a LONG time and have seen many good things in this forum since it was added. I would have expected more sophisticated solutions than the universal redneck-tech fix of JB-welding the flippin' shift knob to the shaft. It's a nice (OLD) Hurst shifter and a Hurst shift knob...you don't just go around epoxying crap to it. Or may you do...but I don't.

As far as metric bolts, I cannot find any 16mm x 1.5 around here. Also, as was said before, I thought it would be a little tough to tap it. I will check with McMaster and see if they have any.

And to silviron(?): I added the info and there wasn't any reason for it to be bumped because no one (until last night, I think) added any new posts to the forum. It's also (generally) bad form to follow-up one's own post.

I honestly thought someone here could do this. I will not make that mistake again.

Thanks anyway...sorry for wasting your time!

JM-99


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

I'd take a better attitude about this. Play nice and, now that we have a reasonable idea of what you want, maybe someone will like to turn one out. Your part isn't hard to make, probably minutes even if it has to be machined from scratch. I might have done it myself earlier, if I had a metric set for my lathe.

I'm guessing the reason no one originally responded is because very vague requests for parts like this usually either turn into bigger projects or aren't worth it. Anglepoise might have come down a little hard but he's basically right.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

Howdy...

I did ask nicely...and then I got lambasted with the replies.

It's just not that important. You're right...it's a super easy, simple job. It shouldn't amount to this level of frustration.

Thanks anyway.

JM-99


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

I think you need to turn down your sensitivity, JM. The initial post was not jumping on your case, it was simply responding to your second post lamenting the lack of response. The 4th post of this thread (#1058627 - 08/08/05 10:53 AM) was where a note of nastiness started, and that post was by JM. We are not trying to insult or offend, so there is no reason to imagine offense when we reply to your posts.

I don't usually volunteer to do threaded parts unless I can personally measure the part it threads into. There's always a chance that the original part was not properly tapped or is out of spec. The only way to be sure is to test fit the parts or measure carefully.

I'm not sure why a vintage HURST shifter knob would have metric threads. I remember them being an american company. It might be worth-while to double check the threads, test fitting a bolt to make sure it's snug.

I just checked, and see that M16x1.5 is very, very, very close to 5/8x18. Might want to check that. It's a standard size that's easily available. 

Good luck,

Daniel


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

[ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*I'm not sure why a vintage HURST shifter knob would have metric threads. I remember them being an american company. It might be worth-while to double check the threads, test fitting a bolt to make sure it's snug.

I just checked, and see that M16x1.5 is very, very, very close to 5/8x18. Might want to check that. It's a standard size that's easily available. 

Good luck,

Daniel 

[/ QUOTE ]

From the Hurst instruction sheet that came with the Hurst shift knob:
"Note: This universal Custom Shift Knob is designed for manual shifted transmissions only and fits most applications. It also features a *16MM X 1.50 THREAD* and is a direct fit on 1982 and later Chevy Camero/Pontiac Firebird vehicles using the factory shifter or Hurst Billet/Plus shifter. No adapters are required."

Emphasis mine.

So...that's how I know it's a 16mm x 1.50. And the shifter (also Hurst, but around 40 years old) is 3/8" x 24...I verified that myself -- a 3/8" x 24 bolt fits perfectly. I tried many metric sizes/pitches and they would not fit. The local VW place (old shop) verified this as well.

Thanks.

JM-99


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

I don't doubt your facts. I'm not argueing. I'm simply observing that, to my eye and my charts, a 5/8x18 might work for you and save you some time. There is almost always some slop in the threads, so it's worth a try if you have a 5/8x18 bolt handy.

It did not occur to me that hurst would be making shifter knobs to fit specific cars. We all know that cars have the strangest mix of SAE and metric.


Woops. I checked on a lark, and see that even though my 1.5mm gauge matches my 18 tpi guage, the 1.5mm pitch = 16.9333333333 tpi. So I guess that you are stuck finding that allthread.



Daniel


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

Am I the only one who thinks that the allthread routine isn't worth it? The stuff would probably be terribly costly (considering it's usually sold in lengths) for just a tiny chunk, unless he found someone with scrap cutoffs. A metric threading lathe would do this without a great deal of trouble.

JM, if you still need this done in the future and can't find anyone, I'll see if a buddy can loan me his metric gearset.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*

Thanks...I figured it would be easy for someone to do this on a lathe but then when it turned into a complicated issue, that's when I started to seriously consider the all-thread more. Maybe it's time to go to Harbor Fright and pick up a small lathe? Sounds easier than finding all-thread of the proper size/pitch.

Thanks again...

JM-99


----------



## rwolff (Sep 4, 2005)

You mentioned a while back (haven't posted earlier because I've been off the forums since mid-July) that you couldn't find an M16x1.5 bolt. This is *NOT* a hardware-store item, partly from size (Home Depot in my area only carries up to 1/2" and 12mm), and partly because it's a *fine* metric thread (M16x2.0 is far more common). Your best bet is a specialty fastener place.

A few years ago, I needed to get some fine metric bolts (had a trailer hitch installed on my car, and it used the bolts that hold the tie-down eyes, and the instructions called for removing the eyes - I wanted both the hitch AND the eyes, so I needed longer bolts). You may have a hard time getting to one of their stores, but I found the bolts here.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 4, 2005)

rwolff said:


> You mentioned a while back (haven't posted earlier because I've been off the forums since mid-July) that you couldn't find an M16x1.5 bolt. This is *NOT* a hardware-store item, partly from size (Home Depot in my area only carries up to 1/2" and 12mm), and partly because it's a *fine* metric thread (M16x2.0 is far more common). Your best bet is a specialty fastener place.



Yes...this is why I was hoping someone could cut one for me on a lathe...fat chance at that, turns out...



> here.



I guess I've just about given up, but I will check here...still half-tempted to just break down and buy a mini-lathe or mill/lathe combo and try this myself...

Thanks for the reply...

JM-99


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 24, 2006)

Trying this again...maybe there is an ambitious, budding, amateur machinist out there that could make this thing for me? I am getting ready to put a rebuilt 1600 DP engine in the buggy and the knob will look better on the buggy than on my desk.

JM-99
(p.s. If anyone has any strong recommendations for/against a 1600DP engine vs. a 1400 engine or any other VW aircooled engine, please PM me with that also...)


----------



## Morelite (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll make a threaded bushing for you (no charge), how long of a piece do you need, I know you said around 8mm but that seems rather short. I have a bunch of old Hurst and B&M shifter bushings laying around and they are all .5" long.


----------



## Morelite (Sep 24, 2006)

I made you one. 

3/8" x 24 inside threads, 16mm x 1.5 outside threads by .5"+ long, you can shorten it if needed. 
I know the inside threads are correct, but I don't have anything to check the metric threads. I used the gear combination that was listed online for the metric threading. 

Send me your address and I'll mail it to you.


----------



## Morelite (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Help, please -- Need a threaded adapter*



gadget_lover said:


> I just checked, and see that M16x1.5 is very, very, very close to 5/8x18. Might want to check that. It's a standard size that's easily available.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Daniel


 
Actually M16 x 1.5 is about the same as 5/8" x 16, but you won't find that anywhere. 16 TPI and 1.5mm call for the same gear combo on my lathe. I hope it was right.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 25, 2006)

Morelite said:


> I made you one.
> 
> 3/8" x 24 inside threads, 16mm x 1.5 outside threads by .5"+ long, you can shorten it if needed.
> I know the inside threads are correct, but I don't have anything to check the metric threads. I used the gear combination that was listed online for the metric threading.
> ...



WOW!!! Thank you, Sir! That is really kind of you!!! I appreciate that very much!

JM-99


----------



## nekomane (Sep 25, 2006)

Morelite, a big :thumbsup: to you!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 2, 2006)

I just wanted to thank morelight again here...I got his creation a few days ago and it works perfectly -- exactly what I needed. I will take pics and post them soon.

Thanks again, morelight!!!

JM-99


----------

